# Gables Farm, Easter Fair and Dog Show-April 11th



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

On Saturday 11th April we will be holding an Easter Fair and Dog Show at Gables Farm. Gates will open at 11am. There will be a family dog show as well as lots of stalls selling books, bric-a-brac and refreshments. 

Novelty Dog Show for all dogs 
To be held at Gables Farm Merafield Road Plympton 
Saturday 11th April 
To start at 11.30am 

Novelty Dog Show  Entry £1 per class per dog 
Rosettes from 1st to 4th place 

1. Best Behaved Puppy under 6 months 
2. Prettiest Bitch 
3. Handsomest Dog 
4. Best Veteran (7 years and over) 
5. Friendliest Dog 
6. Waggiest Tail 
7. Most Appealing Eyes 
8. Best Child Handler 9 years and under 
9. Best Child Handler between 10 years and 16 
10. Best Trick 
11. Best Rescued 

All 1st place winners will receive a professional pet portrait taken 
on the day by Farlap Photography, leading UK dog specialist 
photographer. 
There will be a Championship class held for all 1st place 
winners at the end of the show.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Awww wow I'm going


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

awesome well i'll see you there and you'll get to see most of the pups too as it's the puppy party day and it will be my 21st birthday so looks to be a fun day :biggrin:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww is that puppy day meet? Thats my mums birthday im pretty sure we are out for the day  will have to see if we can swing by sounds loads of fun!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That's no worries, for me this is my birthday day out


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the photographer's link, she does fantastic photos and I have one of Barney and Maya.

farlap-photography.com:


----------



## pammy2806 (Feb 21, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> On Saturday 11th April we will be holding an Easter Fair and Dog Show at Gables Farm. Gates will open at 11am. There will be a family dog show as well as lots of stalls selling books, bric-a-brac and refreshments.
> 
> Novelty Dog Show for all dogs
> To be held at Gables Farm Merafield Road Plympton
> ...


hi there sounds a fantastic day out can you please send me the postcode thanks


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

pammy2806 said:


> hi there sounds a fantastic day out can you please send me the postcode thanks


The address and postcode is;

Gables Farm Dogs' & Cats' Home
204 Merafield Road
Plymouth
PL7 1UQ


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't come on too much anymore. Haven't been very well...but will defo try and get to this =) xoxox


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ohhh theres no fancy dress this year:incazzato:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> ohhh theres no fancy dress this year:incazzato:


I have never enterd that but I was in hysterics watching everyone last year, i'm kinda sad they don't have best odds and evens or weirdest bark, maybe in the later shows? who knows


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

do you remember the wizard of oz entry :thumbup1:that was my lot lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> do you remember the wizard of oz entry :thumbup1:that was my lot lol


Ah, yeah I do awesome. I was tempted to do it but forgot barney's costume but I still won something I won 1st in best trick  everyone loves his play dead trick


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Just giving this a mini bump up, this is soon


----------

